# How much does a typical bottom paint job cost?



## TSOJOURNER

The title has my main question, now a little background. My first boat which I bought last year is a Capri 18. I thought I would trailer it for the rest of its life since it is a small boat. Its almost 20 years old but has never had bottom paint since it has been dry stored. I kept it on the lake for about three days and discovered how nice it was not to have to step the mast and rig it so now I rented a slip to keep my boat there. There do not seem to be many places around my area that works on sailboats so when I called a couple of places to find how much a bottom paint job cost it was 900-1000 dollars. That seems a little steep to me. These prices included hoist fees and VC17(VC17 is what everyone around here at Kentucky lake likes) paint. Does that price sound about right for an 18 foot boat?


Mike


----------



## sailingdog

That's really steep, considering it is an 18' boat. If you have a trailer for it... paint it yourself. You could probably do the bottom of that boat in a day.


----------



## jackytdunaway

I learned to sail on an 18' Chrysler and it stayed in the water all the time tied to a pier. It never had bottom paint. a few times a year we would haul and clean the bottom.


----------



## chucklesR

First time painting? Do it yourself. Painting a trailered boat is easy. All you need are a brush or two,a gallon or so of paint, some de-waxing cleaner, some 150-180 grit sandpaper, painters tape etc..

Strike off (Line) your water line (this is the hard part) level and correctly - within a inch of so of the actual line it floats at (usually marked by dirt stains). If you have a boot strip already on your boat paint up to 1 inch below the boot stripe. Leave the 1 inch area as bare fiberglass - it just looks better.

Dewax and clean the bottom - Thoroughly. Even on a used older boat this is necessary.

Sand lightly to give 'tooth' to the bottom.

Paint at least 3 coats, brush and roller. Probably 2 gallons total.

Move the boat back and forth using the winch to get at the spots covered by the trailer rollers.

Use a hard paint, non-ablative (VC 17 is good) - that way when you pull the boat you can clean it off with a brush and it can be multi-season.


----------



## lharmon

Sailingdog is spot on. A small amount of sweat and you'll save a bundle. Read whatever paint you buy instructions and follow them to the letter. You may need a special cleaner for the hull since it has never had bottom paint on it. If there is a local favorite paint, chances are it works good. The application is fairly simple, mask off your topsides and roll on the bottom paint. Don Casey's "This Old Boat" can walk you through the steps. And of course many members here will be ready to assist as well.

Do it yourself. It is easier than painting a closet in a home.

Good luck.

LH


----------



## T37Chef

$10-$15 per foot around here for a quick sand and one coat of paint. 

Are you sure they are not stripping the bottom first, then maaaaaaaaybe I could see $1000.

If you do take it down to the gel coat, do one or two coats in one color, then the last coat in another color. This helps to show when its time to re paint


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I guess the biggest barrier to me painting the boat myself is the area under the bunks. I do not have rollers on my trailer. I have read a thread somewhere about someone using the trailer jack to get the boat off the bunks. This boat does sit really high up though if anyone is not familiar with how a capri 18 sits on a trailer. I think after reading a few of the replies all of you have convinced me to do it myself. Hell, I guess I might learn something along the way. Any advice on getting the boat off the bunks just enough to paint it? I can't paint it at the marina so it will have to be at my house. Thanks in advance for any threads or advice any of you might be able to give me...


Thanks...

Mike


----------



## chucklesR

Know anyone with jack stands? 
Those are the stands with a tripod base holding up the boats at the marina.
Can you rent them from the marina - most will rent them. 

You put jack stands under your boat and literally screw them up a little on each at a time, raising the boat a couple inches. Use a stack of 2x4's or a big block until the keel when done to help hold the boat. 

Your manual - or owners group should be able to tell you where the lift points are - to prevent punching thru or cracking the hull.

gee, that might scare you, but people do it all the time.


----------



## sailingdog

I used a 6x6 section resting on a hydraulic car jack to lift the stern of my boat to reposition the boat stands for when I was painting it, and my boat is a lot bigger than yours is... 28' LOA x 18' BEAM.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

No go on the jack rentals...It's not really a sailboat marina but there are lots there. Like I said before the boat really does set high off the ground while on the trailer. I would be up for buying a boat jack stand if anyone thinks its possible to use just one to lift the bow up then the stern to be able to get it high enough to paint under the bunks. 


Mike


----------



## sailingfool

There's gotta be some confusion somewhere - my yard charged me about $500 to paint my 36 footer the one time I had them do it.

I would definitely say to paint it yourself, one of the most low tech things an owner can do, a real bonding opportunity for you and your boat.

See http://www.yachtpaint.com/USA/hotlinks/fiberglass_paintguide.pdf for instructions as would best apply to your situation. Note the instructions call for 80 grit paper. For an 18 foot boat I bet you'll only need a quart of paint to do 2-3 coats.

IMHO use only an ablative paint, you never want to have to remove the buildup of a hard paint, the worst job in a boat owners life.


----------



## sailingdog

The other reason he should probably use an ablative, is this is a trailerable boat, and if you haul it out for a few days, an ablative will still work. A hard epoxy will "deactivate" from drying out.


----------



## onremlop

*Paint for Telstar*

Hey SD,

What do you recommend for painting the Telstar? Did you do it yourself? Was it on the trailer? What type of paint did you use?

Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks!

MN Telstar
Hull 352


----------



## sailingdog

Onremlop-

Will send you detailed msg via PM.  

SD


----------



## TSOJOURNER

sailingfool said:


> There's gotta be some confusion somewhere - my yard charged me about $500 to paint my 36 footer the one time I had them do it.


Haha...that's what I thought too but I was very clear about there not being any coating on the bottom whatsoever and I called 4 places. The cheapest was 29.50 a foot plus the cost of the paint, sandpaper, and tape. That place told me they would not be able to do it until May though and all the other places were 900+.... If you live in the area which I do (Nashville, TN- Clarksville, TN area) then boaters around here are out of luck or they paint their own boats. Funny thing was the guy in the slip next to the one I rent has a 27 foot boat and it was 1100 to have his done.


----------



## T37Chef

venturousviking said:


> Haha...that's what I thought too but I was very clear about there not being any coating on the bottom whatsoever and I called 4 places. The cheapest was 29.50 a foot plus the cost of the paint, sandpaper, and tape. That place told me they would not be able to do it until May though and all the other places were 900+.... If you live in the area which I do (Nashville, TN- Clarksville, TN area) then boaters around here are out of luck or they paint their own boats. Funny thing was the guy in the slip next to the one I rent has a 27 foot boat and it was 1100 to have his done.


I feel for you guys down there then, that is outrageous for a scuff and paint. $10-15 per foot is only the labor around here, figure about $200 per gallon of good paint though.


----------



## camaraderie

Buy a couple of these with a piece of plywood on top and you're good to go for many years. 
Torin High Position Jack Stand - 2-Ton, Model# TRF42009 | Jack Stands | Northern Tool + Equipment







50 bucks each!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Does anyone on here that lives in the Nashville or Kentucky Lake area know any other places that are more reasonable for bottom paint? 

Mike


----------



## TSOJOURNER

camaraderie said:


> Buy a couple of these with a piece of plywood on top and you're good to go for many years.


Thanks for the info...

Mike


----------



## TSOJOURNER

T37Chef said:


> I feel for you guys down there then, that is outrageous for a scuff and paint. $10-15 per foot is only the labor around here, figure about $200 per gallon of good paint though.


Rock Harbor Marine - Nashville, TN (950 plus tax)
Lighthouse Landing on Kentucky Lake in Grand Rivers (best price at 29.50 a foot plus materials)
Rottgering Marine - Sales, Service and Storage (800 to 900)
Green Turtle Bay Resort on Lake Barkley and Kentucky Lake (948 plus tax)

10-15 a foot plus paint would be very reasonable to me..

Mike


----------



## T37Chef

Ummm...

Lets see...its about 700 miles from Nashville to Pasadena MD...$3.00 per gallon of gas, 10 mpg for towing with a truck. So approx 70 gals of fuel X $3.00 = $210 X 2 (both ways) = $420 + $180 (cost of bottom paint job here $10x18') = *$600.*

Seems it would be cheaper to drive it up here


----------



## TSOJOURNER

T37Chef said:


> Ummm...
> 
> Lets see...its about 700 miles from Nashville to Pasadena MD...$3.00 per gallon of gas, 10 mpg for towing with a truck. So approx 70 gals of fuel X $3.00 = $210 X 2 (both ways) = $420 + $180 (cost of bottom paint job here $10x18') = *$600.*
> 
> Seems it would be cheaper to drive it up here


That's very very tempting...

Mike


----------



## Giulietta

You should try applying Jotun Teflon racing paint, its nice...


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Giulietta said:


> You should try applying Jotun Teflon racing paint, its nice...


Thanks for the suggestion but everyone seems to like VC17 around here.

Mike


----------



## Giulietta

actually that was not a joke


----------



## sailingdog

Giulietta said:


> You should try applying Jotun Teflon racing paint, its nice...


It's not available in the USA AFAIK.


----------



## Giulietta

Actually for your information, in my yard, painting a 42 footer with Jotun costs me 850 Euros, around $1200 US dollars.

Your lake is expensive. paint it yourself.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Giulietta said:


> Actually for your information, in my yard, painting a 42 footer with Jotun costs me 850 Euros, around $1200 US dollars.
> 
> Your lake is expensive. paint it yourself.


That's the plan...just hunting for suggestions on the trailer bunk dilemma but thanks...

Mike


----------



## Haguesail

Good to hear you are doing it yourself. It is a rite of passage, and one of the xxx boat jobs. Make sure you wear the protective plastic suit and old clothes, even so this stuff will find a way to get on you. 

As noted earlier, scraping paint off rates somewhat lower on the boat job list than putting it on, while cleaning out a holding tank that had been left full for 3 years rates dead last on my all-time list.

Chris 
Baltic 37 Brut
Volendam


----------



## TSOJOURNER

you may find this interesting or maybe get some ideas i can't post a link 
world wide web sj21fleet1.org/?Tips_and_Tricks:Lift_a_San_Juan_21_off_the_trailer


----------



## T37Chef

Haguesail said:


> Good to hear you are doing it yourself. It is a rite of passage, and one of the xxx boat jobs. Make sure you wear the protective plastic suit and old clothes, even so this stuff will find a way to get on you.
> 
> As noted earlier, scraping paint off rates somewhat lower on the boat job list than putting it on, while cleaning out a holding tank that had been left full for 3 years rates dead last on my all-time list.
> 
> Chris
> Baltic 37 Brut
> Volendam


LOL...fixing anything head related is dead last on my list, the worst may be replacing sanitation hose  I would sand and scrap all day long if it meant I wouldn't have to replace a hose


----------



## chucklesR

T37C
Replacing hosing on a working system is far better than working anywhere on a broken one. I'll never understand the mentality of saving a buck or 30 on hosing by leaving it sit and stink. 
I've only done the job once (replacing all hosing) - I flushed the system with a couple dozen fill and flushes ( Including vinegar and draino soak times overnight twice) then went in and did the deed - simple, clean and fast.


----------



## sailortjk1

Haguesail said:


> Good to hear you are doing it yourself. It is a rite of passage, and one of the xxx boat jobs. Make sure you wear the protective plastic suit and old clothes, even so this stuff will find a way to get on you.
> 
> Chris
> Baltic 37 Brut
> Volendam


And don't forget the respirator.
VC17 comes in two parts; a liquid paint, and a solid pack of copper powder.
When you mix the two parts you will definitely want some protection for your lungs, the copper powder gets everywhere.


----------



## sailingdog

I highly recommend using a full face mask respirator, rather than goggles and a half mask. It's a lot more comfortable, especially in really hot weather.


----------



## T37Chef

chucklesR said:


> T37C
> Replacing hosing on a working system is far better than working anywhere on a broken one. I'll never understand the mentality of saving a buck or 30 on hosing by leaving it sit and stink.
> I've only done the job once (replacing all hosing) - I flushed the system with a couple dozen fill and flushes ( Including vinegar and draino soak times overnight twice) then went in and did the deed - simple, clean and fast.


LOL, Are you implying your ____ don't stink

The last time I had to repair the head I didn't have the luxury of "cleaning" it first


----------



## j34035

venturousviking said:


> Does anyone on here that lives in the Nashville or Kentucky Lake area know any other places that are more reasonable for bottom paint?
> 
> Mike


Call Rottgering Marine in Eddyville KY. 270-388-0360. They will either do the work or whatever part you dont want to do. They have always been fair with me.
DD


----------



## billangiep

"That's the plan...just hunting for suggestions on the trailer bunk dilemma but thanks..."

Mike, Paint what you can then jack and block using scrap lumber ext. Before setting the boat back on the bunks lay wax paper on them to keep the fresh paint from sticking to them.


----------



## CaptKermie

I have a 26' trailerable and I clean & fresh wax that hull every spring and then twice again through the season and I do it on the trailer. I suspect mine sits lower to the ground than yours though so I don't have as much room but here is the procedure.
Take that nose wheel off the jack at the tongue of the trailer, it will allow you to get the bow end of the trailer lower. Use any hydraulic jack to raise it enough to get the wheel off then lower the tongue right to the ground. Now the stern will be very high in the air, go put a couple jacks or stacks of wood or 5 X 5 posts or fire logs from a tree, or what ever works under that stern to hold it in the air. Now go back and use that hydraulic jack to raise the bow again, but this time raise that sucker up high and then put a similar support structure like the stern under the bow. now you can move the trailer a few feet to get the areas under the bunks. I do this all the time (5 seasons now) Once this area is done you can put the boat back down on the trailer bunks and do the rest. 
For those who are now laughing at how much sweat I invest in this procedure over 5 seasons, I do plan to bottom paint but not for at least another year when I retire. The boat sits at least 6 months or more in the driveway and even though I slip for the season, the length of time slipped and sailing time does not justify bottom paint yet. When I retire I will paint it myself and also have the time to do more sailing and perhaps even leave the boat slipped year around. Yes, it is a big ugly sweaty job but it sure beats bottom paint for trailerables that sit in the driveway longer than the water.


----------



## Jeff_H

Heck as light as a Capri 18 is you could build heavy duty saw horses (2x8's or 10's) and rest the boat on them. The hot ticket is to clamp blocks to the top of the saw horse to form bunks and move them from one face of the saw horse to the other so that you can get to the whole bottom. When I was a kid, I worked in a boat yard and that's how we did Rhodes 18's and Ravens (24). 

Jeff


----------



## sailingdog

Just make sure whatever support your using is very secure and on a flat, stable surface. If you don't have a solid support system, the boat can drop, and if you're under it at the time...you're going to have a really bad day.


----------



## mjrogers

Try Lighthouse Landing in Grand Rivers KY at the North end of the lake. Here is a link:
Lighthouse Landing on Kentucky Lake in Grand Rivers

There are quite a few sailboats on that end of the lake so there may be other people available as well.


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald

*Thought this little ditty would fit this thread.*

*Marina Price List<o>></o>>*​ by Elliot MacDonald<o></o>​*
The marina where I keep my boat................................................................... has advertised a sale <o></o>*
*But the prices that they charge me ...................................................should land those guys in jail.*
*For Only fifty bucks a foot .......................................................................... for anti-fouling paint<o>.</o>*
*Sounds like a real bargain............................................................................. but I've only one complaint<o></o>**<o></o>

* *The price they're advertising.................................................................. sounds like a money saver<o></o>*
*Be sure you read the fine print ................................................."**Not including paint and labor**"<o></o>*
*Another little trick they like, ........................................................................ and this one's got me scared<o></o>*
*The ² you think's a footnote ...............................................................really means the price is squared<o></o>*
*<o></o>*
*The extra work they charge you for............................................................. they've got you by the throat<o></o>*
*If you refuse to pay for it, ............................................................... well, they'll just keep your boat<o></o>*
*And sell the thing at auction ...................................................................... for a fraction what it's worth<o></o>*
*You may think this funny................................................................................. but I fail to see the mirth<o></o>**<o></o>**

So unless you're made of money................................................................... or at least are awfully rich<o></o>*
*Don't own a boat or if you must.................................................................... don't listen to their pitch<o></o>*
*You must learn to do it all yourself ............................................................. the stem back to the stern<o></o>*
*Or you'll pay them every cent you have....................................................... and every cent you'll earn.*<o></o>*
*<o></o>*
**not including taxes, carrying charges, miscellaneous fees<o></o>*​ *cost of fuel, and storage and extra for the breeze<o></o>*​ <o>
</o>​


----------



## TSOJOURNER

mjrogers said:


> Try Lighthouse Landing in Grand Rivers KY at the North end of the lake. Here is a link:
> Lighthouse Landing on Kentucky Lake in Grand Rivers
> 
> There are quite a few sailboats on that end of the lake so there may be other people available as well.


I did...that's where I learned to sail. I called them yesterday and he told me it would probably be until May when he could get me in. He was the cheapest at 29.50 a foot but that does not include paint or materials.

But thanks

Mike


----------



## TSOJOURNER

j34035 said:


> Call Rottgering Marine in Eddyville KY. 270-388-0360. They will either do the work or whatever part you dont want to do. They have always been fair with me.
> DD


I called them yesterday. I spoke with a person named Bobbi who told me that they normally work on bigger boats but he suspected it would cost 800-900 dollars to paint my boat. Nice guy but that seems a little steep to paint a boat that's never been painted before.

But thanks for the suggestion...

Mike


----------



## Trescool

*Painting a 1994 Catalina 270 - $3500 strip and paint?*

Does that sound high? What should I expect to pay. I currently have a few original coats (never stripped) but some are chipping all the way down to gelcoat.

It is being dry-docked right now in Bay Head/Pt. Pleasant, NJ. I remember hearing that I cannot do any work myself.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Sailormon6

Venturous Viking,
Years ago I stripped the bottom of my first cruising boat, a Catalina 22, by jacking up the boat and trailer with a hydraulic automobile jack, and, as the trailer arose, putting concrete blocks under it. When it was high enough to work under it, I stripped all the areas that I could reach and painted all those areas. Then I built a wooden cradle under it, using 4X4s for the vertical members, and 2X8s for the horizontal members. The bunks on the wooden cradle were in a different place from the trailer's bunks. Then I lowered the trailer out from under the boat, and it settled onto the wooden cradle. That left the area under the trailer bunks exposed, so I could sand and paint them. When it was all done, I raised the trailer up to the boat, so that the load was off the wooden cradle. I dismantled the cradle, and lowered the boat and trailer to the ground. 

It sounds like a lot of effort, but it really wasn't bad. I raised it and built the cradle in a total of perhaps two hours, and it took much less time to dismantle it and lower it. I built the cradle without plans, just making sure it fit the hull shape and supported it. The important thing is to be sure it's braced for strength and rigidity at every joint. If you lay the 2X8s flat under the boat, they will bend easily to conform to the hull shape. Then you can just build the frame so that it meets those planks, and holds them in that shape.


----------



## j34035

venturousviking said:


> I called them yesterday. I spoke with a person named Bobbi who told me that they normally work on bigger boats but he suspected it would cost 800-900 dollars to paint my boat. Nice guy but that seems a little steep to paint a boat that's never been painted before.
> 
> But thanks for the suggestion...
> 
> Mike


Bobbi is a she. Super nice lady, likes dogs, kids, and puts up with a bunch of sailors with boat problems. Does seem a bit high though........
DD


----------



## sailaway21

Guy's,
In this thread Mike is looking for someone to paint his trailer-sailer's bottom cheap. In the other thread, he did it himself and finished two days ago. (!)


----------



## walterzoy

*Boat Bottom Painting Prices Baltimore Chesapeake Bay*

Thanks everyone for helping find the best boat bottom painting prices for labor, boat haul out and bottom paint.

I received many replies and I am going with Old Bay Marina on the Patapsco River across from Rock and Bodkin Creek at North Point.

They have the lowest labor rates, lowest haul out rates, and beat West Marine's prices on bottom hands down. I went to Old Bay and talked to their customers and everyone said that they haul out so many sailboats from Annapolis to Rock Haul because they do good work, are nice to deal with and because of a low-overhead can pass the savings to on the boater.

Here is their 2010 price list several people mailed to me. Thank you -Walter

Best prices on boat bottom painting and haul-outs.

For Example: 25' Sailboat or Powerboat bottom painted for $175.00 and includes taping waterline, all materials (less paint) tape, rollers brushes, etc.

30' Sailboat or Powerboat bottom painted for $195.00 and includes taping waterline, all materials (less paint) tape, rollers brushes, etc.

35' Sailboat or Powerboat bottom painted for $225.00 and includes taping waterline, all materials (less paint) tape, rollers brushes, etc.

We have the lowest prices on bottom paint - We beat West Marine's catalog prices on bottom paint.

Micron with Biolux $191.36 gal. 
Act with Irgarol $99.99 $267.77 for 3 gallon pail 
Vivid Free new bottom paint from Pettit only $175.00 gallon

Seacock valves and thru-hulls serviced - Reasonable rates on stuffing box re-packing, shaft and propeller service.

Cutless bearing replacement.


----------



## rcoles

Paint it. Then after drying, go back to the launch ramp and "half" launch it. Do not position the boat exactly on its roller as it was, and paint the rest.


----------

